
Getting Answers: an alternative to "Asking Questions the Smart Way." - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.mikeash.com/getting_answers.html
======
knieveltech
I've found that quite often, if all else has failed, posting up something
that's incredibly stupid and obviously wrong is a good way to get answers. Is
this a form of trolling? Yes. Does it work? Absolutely. People in general
cannot resist the urge to correct someone.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Using "benefit to oneself" as the only metric for the value of your actions is
one of the defining features of sociopathy. Yes, this works, but it's partly
what makes so many forums on the 'net such unpleasant places to be.

It works, yes, but is it moral, ethical, constructive, useful, or add value?
Does thinking like this make you a better person?

~~~
knieveltech
Wait, did you just imply that I'm psychotic because I've pointed out trolling
forums can be an effective way to get questions answered when all other
tactics have failed? Is this really happening?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I make no accusations. I state facts that may be relevant. You (and others)
can decide what they imply.

And "psychotic" is not the same as "sociopathic", "sociopathic" does not mean
"anti-social", and just because one can choose to behave in a sociopathic
manner does not make one a sociopath.

Having said all that, I observe again that some places on the 'net are deeply
unpleasant places to be, despite their possible value, because of "tactics"
like these. Clever and effective, but often distasteful.

~~~
kailashbadu
See, his assertion just worked!

------
jcromartie
Someone has been in #iphonedev...

